# Indian Lake Pig!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Buddy of mine was working the boat show at Indian this weekend and a guy came in with this pig he had just caught. 28.5in 9.9lbs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome fish! congrats!


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Was that the one that came from the spillway? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes that was the one from the spillway...


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow! That's awesome

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome fish. I went out with my kayak since I was told that Moundwood was open...Yeah, it wasnt. Congrats on him to a nice catch though!


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there open water at Indian??


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

More like hungry hippo. Nice fish


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on the ice yesterday (12") and didn't see any open water. This eye came from below the spillway


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Awesome fish. I went out with my kayak since I was told that Moundwood was open...Yeah, it wasnt. Congrats on him to a nice catch though!


...not to get off topic here...but I ice fished mound wood this year..if your lookin to fish the deeper water at the mouth of mound wood ...it's gone.. I drilled several holes, never found more than 5 feet of water


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ShakeDown said:


> This eye came from below the spillway


For this reason, I'd like to suggest to the ODNR, the construction of a "fish ladder" along side of the spillway. Just like the ones they build for trout and salmon. I'm reasonably certain that funding could be had from fishing clubs, walleye fishing organizations, etc.

Walleyes like this one are traveling from the Ohio River to spawn. After building a "fish ladder", in less than 5 to 8 years the walleye population in Indian Lake and all of the downstream rivers would increase and improve.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> For this reason, I'd like to suggest to the ODNR, the construction of a "fish ladder" along side of the spillway. Just like the ones they build for trout and salmon. I'm reasonably certain that funding could be had from fishing clubs, walleye fishing organizations, etc.
> 
> Walleyes like this one are traveling from the Ohio River to spawn. After building a "fish ladder", in less than 5 to 8 years the walleye population in Indian Lake and all of the downstream rivers would increase and improve.
> 
> Bowhunter57


This is a saugeye. Building fish ladder at indian just wouldnt justify its self...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That saugeye is a tank.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Gave the pic a lil needed "touch up"...Amazing fish 










These next 4-5 weeks are your best at finding a Trophy Central Ohio S-eye. But be prepared, once found (hooked) they go absolutely bananas. In my experience you have to be on your "A" game in order to land them, the slightest slip up and they go bye-bye....Bring on that bite!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Someone stole Fishslims fish. Nice fish


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Gave the pic a lil needed "touch up"...Amazing fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, if we could just get ANY open water we could catch them. ANY water please!!! (especially flat water AJ  )


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> For this reason, I'd like to suggest to the ODNR, the construction of a "fish ladder" along side of the spillway. Just like the ones they build for trout and salmon. I'm reasonably certain that funding could be had from fishing clubs, walleye fishing organizations, etc.
> 
> Walleyes like this one are traveling from the Ohio River to spawn. After building a "fish ladder", in less than 5 to 8 years the walleye population in Indian Lake and all of the downstream rivers would increase and improve.
> 
> Bowhunter57


Bowhunter, I believe that looks like a saugeye. I could be wrong, but look at the blotchiness of its coloring. 

Also, just curious because I do not know. What does a fish ladder do, and how and why would that help the saugeye population at Indian?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

9Left said:


> ...not to get off topic here...but I ice fished mound wood this year..if your lookin to fish the deeper water at the mouth of mound wood ...it's gone.. I drilled several holes, never found more than 5 feet of water


Gone? It was there last fall! lol. Once it opens back up, i'll check it out with the depth finder and let you know. I have it waypointed


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ha! Jiggerman to small  awesome catch was by there tonight water calmed way down at spillway flow slowed way down water color good though. But the stinking 10 degrees and blowing winds made me drive right on by. Please bring on the warmth i am getting old and need heat for the aching bones. There are many more dandies like that in that small stream and i am sure we will be hearing and hopefully seeing more of them from there and all over the state very soon. Cannot wait.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Northern Thursday moundwood was open almost all the way to mouth. Friday late afternoon froze except at bridge on both sides. Water was staying open by wind and current would not have wanted to be on it over weekend kayak would have been good to have.lol


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice eye!!! The false spawn has them moving upstream in currents this time of year...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What a great looking fish! Bet it was a blast


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> Also, just curious because I do not know. What does a fish ladder do, and how and why would that help the saugeye population at Indian?


Northern1,
A fish ladder allows the fish to swim upstream and return to the next highest body of water. If the saugeye and walleye were able to swim back upstream and return to their place of birth (similar to salmon), it could create a better place to fish. The lake and streams would benefit from the migrations of fish.

Fish Ladder:
http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/...conservation/fish-populations/fish-ladder.htm

Fish Ladder Video:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os1Y0S6s3fs[/ame]

Bowhunter57


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Gone? It was there last fall! lol. Once it opens back up, i'll check it out with the depth finder and let you know. I have it waypointed


..I was surprised... I auged prolly 20 holes a couple weeks ago and couldn't find deeper than 5 feet... I talked with a coupe guys at a bait shop down the road later that day and they said it had filled in...wierd


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Northern1,
> A fish ladder allows the fish to swim upstream and return to the next highest body of water. If the saugeye and walleye were able to swim back upstream and return to their place of birth (similar to salmon), it could create a better place to fish. The lake and streams would benefit from the migrations of fish.
> 
> 
> Bowhunter57


Ah, I see. Thanks for the info. Do saugeye do that? Walleye may, but i'm not sure about saugeye since they weren't "born" there. They would probably have to swim over to St. Mary's hatcheries


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

9Left said:


> ..I was surprised... I auged prolly 20 holes a couple weeks ago and couldn't find deeper than 5 feet... I talked with a coupe guys at a bait shop down the road later that day and they said it had filled in...wierd


What? If they filled in, we'll all have to find a new saugeye hole


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Northern1,
> A fish ladder allows the fish to swim upstream and return to the next highest body of water. If the saugeye and walleye were able to swim back upstream and return to their place of birth (similar to salmon), it could create a better place to fish. The lake and streams would benefit from the migrations of fish.
> 
> Fish Ladder:
> ...


These fish are saugeye. Saugeye can not reproduce, they still act like they are going to spawn but are not capable to. They are a hybrid raised in captivity and released for put and take opportunity. Indian lake has received the largest numbers of saugeyes per year in the past and is one of the best saugeye fisheries in the state.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sopo716 said:


> These fish are saugeye. Saugeye can not reproduce, they still act like they are going to spawn but are not capable to. They are a hybrid raised in captivity and released for put and take opportunity. Indian lake has received the largest numbers of saugeyes per year in the past and is one of the best saugeye fisheries in the state.


Hands down best in state


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

What a beast and it's the best lake everybody go there  seen plenty that size at my home lake but need to catch them this time of year to get that kind of weight. What an awesome catch


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

sopo716 said:


> These fish are saugeye. Saugeye can not reproduce, they still act like they are going to spawn but are not capable to. They are a hybrid raised in captivity and released for put and take opportunity. Indian lake has received the largest numbers of saugeyes per year in the past and is one of the best saugeye fisheries in the state.


Correct and in addition there are many low head dams up and down the GMR. They would have to build ladders on all of them to have any appreciable change in saugeye population at Indian Lake. I doubt state would invest large chunks of cash for a faux spawning run of saugeye.

Also the low head dams give us river rats at chance to fish for these tasty morsels.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Used to be best saugeye lake come on over and get burnt then go east for number one

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Alum and hoover that is.lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Alum and hoover that is.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha,was gonna say,dont go to far east or you will fall into a mud puddle...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Catch -What a hog - I can smell the grease frying now. Yum!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Used to be best saugeye lake come on over and get burnt then go east for number one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Troy

You sure do try and send a bunch of guys AWAY from Indian towards Buckeye

I heard there was a traffic backup on I-70 at Route 79 exit about 20 minutes after your post.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

No, Lundy, he's right! I get skunked at Indian all the time- In fact, haven't caught a fish there yet this year. Fishing has really gone downhill over there, especially from March-May. I've heard it called "The Dead Sea"...especially right now


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

According to this thread some saugeye do reproduce. But they are less fertile than the parent species. They go through the spawning process but far fewer eggs are viable. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-63666.html

This article claims that saugeye are fertile. http://archives.in-fisherman.com/content/saugeye-review

Another take. https://suite101.com/a/saugeye-fishing-in-midwest-lakes-and-reservoirs-a122447


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hum I never said any thing about that lake you did. Lol I am just speaking truth. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Troy
> 
> You sure do try and send a bunch of guys AWAY from Indian towards Buckeye
> 
> I heard there was a traffic backup on I-70 at Route 79 exit about 20 minutes after your post.


I was assuming hoover spillway


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

9Left said:


> ..I was surprised... I auged prolly 20 holes a couple weeks ago and couldn't find deeper than 5 feet... I talked with a coupe guys at a bait shop down the road later that day and they said it had filled in...wierd


Yes it has filled in as thats what it was built for, to catch silt before it goes into the main lake


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Geez I don't know if I ever seen a Saugeye that big.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

What a fish!

I might have to start rethinking my dislike of being out in cold weather.


----------

